# 09 pse



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*2009 pse*

My local bow shop told me that PSE was going to release a single cam version of the X-Force.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

I have heard talk of a 360fps bow but thats just talk.I am pretty sure they are going to offer a couple different camo patterns but nothing for sure proabably for about another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Out West said:


> My local bow shop told me that PSE was going to release a single cam version of the X-Force.



Now THAT I would jump on ! !


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i think they will supprise us i havent heard even a whisper from anyone they are sweet bows ready to see what they come out with next


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

Btw. PSE, anybody knows something new about AR???:attention
Or still on ice???


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> Btw. PSE, anybody knows something new about AR???:attention
> Or still on ice???


On what pse has sent out ar is not even listed, I'd say this year nothing from AR:sad:


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

AAARRRGGGHHHH...!!!!!!
OK, still Hoyt for 2009


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

bringing AR would take too much focus off of the xforce for the year. maybe next year though


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

I emailed PSE about AR and was told that AR is basically dead. Nothing is being manufactured for them but parts. I bet PSE improves the X force with more speed.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

:angry::angry::angry:

ok, the x force is one of the fastest bows but also one of the ugliest ukey:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Out West said:


> My local bow shop told me that PSE was going to release a single cam version of the X-Force.



That is Bow Madness !!! :wink:


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

Bow Hateness


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

They need to put there Browning bows right with the ARs on ice or scrap pile.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*pse 09*

i hear pse was working on a bow that can zip up to 375 fps. not sure of the dimensions of it but heard from a reliable pse source it was being tweaked and worked on. he thought by the time it hit the store,,,if it ever did,,,it would be a 360 fps bow. 

not sure of the cams,,,but i would assume the hybrids ,,,,cam and a half.

the single cam deal i guess is for target shooters because i hear the slaving on the cam and a half was a bit of a challenge. cam and a half bows are still basically one cam spread out on two limb forks. they feel the same as a single cam to me. no creep and a draw stop. nothing like the feel of a true twin cam,,,,but the bowtech binary is real close.

i also hear pse will have prestretched strings and cables to compete with bowtech and mathews strings and cables.

i own a x-force 6 and a 82nd airborne. the x-force is the better all around bow by FAR. the 82nd does feel better while at full draw,,,but after that,,,it falls away from the x-force,,,,in my book.

i see bowtech placed their string cathes BELOW the rest like an elite and not like the abomination they did on the 82nd. i still do not know what bowtech was doing whenever R&D came up with placing a string catch right where the kisser,brass nock or peep slam into. 

i went like heck to remove mine from my 82nd and place a string tamer junior below like how an elite GTO is. i will be trying to hunt with the 82nd this year and see if it will hold together. if not,,,there will be an 82nd for sale.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

but maybe... there comes a new mach x it`s nearly the same as the velocity


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

good things to come, I dont think we will be disapointed from all the things I have been hearing. definately had some key improvements to the Pro Series as well as the mainline stuff. no sure about the Browning's though.


sorry about lack of details,
jkeiffer


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

...thx 4 your exactly informations


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> :angry::angry::angry:
> 
> ok, the x force is one of the fastest bows but also one of the ugliest ukey:


Well if Ugly means,Fast,Quiet,Smooth,No Hand Shock,and just a joy to shoot.
I'll take Ugly anyday and I did and I LOVE IT!!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

gplant said:


> Well if Ugly means,Fast,Quiet,Smooth,No Hand Shock,and just a joy to shoot.
> I'll take Ugly anyday and I did and I LOVE IT!!


dont missunderstud, nothings on the tech. spezifications its on of the best bows at the market!!!

But the looking ukey:

SORRY


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

I love the way my X Force looks................



Like a mean machine buddy........


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

gplant said:


> Well if Ugly means,Fast,Quiet,Smooth,No Hand Shock,and just a joy to shoot.
> I'll take Ugly anyday and I did and I LOVE IT!!


Thats not true. No bow can even claim no hand shock with what the general has. I even talked my brother into a dream season cause i liked the bow but it has some serious vib in it even with a sts and stab on it.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

Robbie101 said:


> I love the way my X Force looks................
> 
> Like a mean machine buddy........


i would say the same as a PSE staff shooter :wink:


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

joffutt1 said:


> Thats not true. No bow can even claim no hand shock with what the general has. I even talked my brother into a dream season cause i liked the bow but it has some serious vib in it even with a sts and stab on it.



then you brothers wasn't set up properly....accoring to the tests the difference was about 20 (G)......


general

Performance at a Glance (60 lbs, 29”):
Arrow Speed K.E. Momentum
300 Grains 295.5 58.1 12.7
360 Grains 271.3 58.8 14.0
420 Grains 252.7 59.5 15.2
540 Grains 224.5 60.4 17.3
Arrow (Grains): 300 360 420 540
Dynamic Efficiency: 79.3% 80.2% 81.2% 82.4%
Speed Per Inch of PS: 15.6 14.3 13.3 11.9
Noise Output (dBA): 88.8 88.1 86.5 85.0
Total Vibration (G): 132.0 135.6 109.4 91.7

dream season
Performance at a Glance (60.8 lbs, 29 5/16”):
Arrow Speed K.E. Momentum
300 Grains 322.6 69.3 13.8
360 Grains 297.5 70.8 15.3
420 Grains 277.5 71.8 16.6
540 Grains 247.6 73.5 19.1
Arrow (Grains): 300 360 420 540
Dynamic Efficiency: 82.8% 84.5% 85.8% 87.8%
Speed Per Inch of PS: 15.5 14.3 13.4 11.9
Noise Output (dBA): 89.8 89.8 86.2 82.4
Total Vibration (G): 152.1 156.3 137.8 142.4


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

trimantrekokc said:


> then you brothers wasn't set up properly....accoring to the tests the difference was about 20 (G)......
> 
> 
> general
> ...





I dont see your point. My point is general equals much much less then vib then dream season. Even your test results show it. His bow was setup to spec. That was first priority of the shop owner right out of the box and he is shooting heavy arrows to. Axis nanos. 9 gpi. I have also had conversation with the person who came up with your results if you are taking the stats from the 2 gentlemen out of archeryevaluations.com and as for db of noise was told that the general would have registered quieter but that the frequency that picks up results is not as forgiving with bows that have STS's installed becuase there is a peak measurement that the human ear cant detect. So i told him "whats that mean in lamens terms?". He said that in other words the gen is far quieter then the tests say.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

lol the general equals exploding limbs !
Gimme a break man its a lil quieter than the dream season. Put a sts on a dream season its as quiet , and shock free as the general yet blows it away in every other category without exploding limbs!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

joffutt1 said:


> I dont see your point. My point is general equals much much less then vib then dream season. Even your test results show it. His bow was setup to spec. That was first priority of the shop owner right out of the box and he is shooting heavy arrows to. Axis nanos. 9 gpi. I have also had conversation with the person who came up with your results if you are taking the stats from the 2 gentlemen out of archeryevaluations.com and as for db of noise was told that the general would have registered quieter but that the frequency that picks up results is not as forgiving with bows that have STS's installed becuase there is a peak measurement that the human ear cant detect. So i told him "whats that mean in lamens terms?". He said that in other words the gen is far quieter then the tests say.


i'm saying that as far as the vib's go the general has only 20 G's more vibration than the Dream season so how you can say "has some serious vib in it even with a sts and stab on it" on it with a straight face when the testing shows it is not true.....other techies have stated that a person can't tell the difference between the amount on the 82nd and the dream season which the DS registers half of the 82nd and your saying you can tell a difference in 20 G's? 


frankchugga said:


> Measuring devices do not shoot bows at deer in the woods......... What's probably happening is that the bows are becoming so low in vibration that any significant difference will be detected by sensitive electronic measurements but not by the human hand. I could care less what the device registers, it's what I feel when the bow is shot. This same phenomenon has been seen in years past in stereo equipment......super low harmonic distortion readings far below what the human ear is capable of hearing. Overall great work by Barnum and Teater.





frankchugga said:


> 1/2 of an unnoticeable amount is still unnoticeable............


 as far as the noise levels...we and deer can't make out the difference in 1 Db...come on...plus it performed at 20fps faster for the numbers it put up...
so you and chugga are saying 2 different things...which is it?


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

camoman73 said:


> lol the general equals exploding limbs !
> Gimme a break man its a lil quieter than the dream season. Put a sts on a dream season its as quiet , and shock free as the general yet blows it away in every other category without exploding limbs!


I believe that if you read my first post then you would have seen that there was an STS on it genius.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

PSE will have 4 to5 new bows and they I think will start at the $500 range.


----------



## letcher_c (Nov 23, 2006)

Would not own a BOWTECH!!!!!!!!


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

not sure how we got onto bowtech, but lets stop that nonsense talk  god i cant wait to see the new bows! should be coming sooooon!!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

is PSE going with Mossy Oak "TreeStand" camo ???

sure hope they do :darkbeer:



BTW : I luv' the X-Force looks


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

tiner64 said:


> is PSE going with Mossy Oak "TreeStand" camo ???
> 
> sure hope they do :darkbeer:
> 
> ...


my understanding is yes on the MO treestand....


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry i didn't read all of your first post,all i needed to see was the word BOWTECH this is a pse thread genius lol. Anyway on with the thread. I like the idea of using the mossy oak tree stand pattern, i like it much more than the current camo on the pse line.:wink:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

I have heard that the 09 information may be released on Monday, not for sure yet but hopefully.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> :angry::angry::angry:
> 
> ok, the x force is one of the fastest bows but also one of the ugliest ukey:


it may be ugly but as long as that duckbill platapuss looking limbsaver bow is around it has a lots of company!

Marc


by the way How do you spell Platapuss??????


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> i would say the same as a PSE staff shooter :wink:



I know you were just joking, but I'm a Bowtech staff guy, and I love the way the X-force looks.......and shoots. It's a great bow!

But I like the 82nd a little better. lol


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Robbie101 said:


> I love the way my X Force looks................
> 
> 
> 
> Like a mean machine buddy........


I second that!!!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

McCann said:


> it may be ugly but as long as that duckbill platapuss looking limbsaver bow is around it has a lots of company!
> 
> Marc
> 
> ...


S C H N A B E L T I E R


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

trimantrekokc said:


> i'm saying that as far as the vib's go the general has only 20 G's more vibration than the Dream season so how you can say "has some serious vib in it even with a sts and stab on it" on it with a straight face when the testing shows it is not true.....other techies have stated that a person can't tell the difference between the amount on the 82nd and the dream season which the DS registers half of the 82nd and your saying you can tell a difference in 20 G's?
> 
> 
> as far as the noise levels...we and deer can't make out the difference in 1 Db...come on...plus it performed at 20fps faster for the numbers it put up...
> so you and chugga are saying 2 different things...which is it?


Very well said.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*2009 pse*

As I stated in an earlier post, I heard PSE was going to release a single cam version of the X-Force. Well I had that rumor confirmed to me last night. I can't reveal my source :wink:, but I know a guy associated with PSE and he said he shot a prototype of it. I guess all the final designs and kinks are getting worked out, but there will be a single cam x-force.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if the x-force 6 is going to be beaten in the speed dept by any of there 2009 offerings. 

So far Pearson and Limbsaver are leading the pack at 361fps (Pearson) and 355fps (Limbsaver)


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm placing $$$$ on a single cam around 335 with 80% let-off :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

letcher_c said:


> Would not own a BOWTECH!!!!!!!!


Sorry to correct U but I thought they were called BLOWTECH!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Gary73 said:


> Does anyone know if the x-force 6 is going to be beaten in the speed dept by any of there 2009 offerings.
> 
> So far Pearson and Limbsaver are leading the pack at *361fps (Pearson)* and 355fps (Limbsaver)


Sorry...don't know about the Limbsaver but...got it straight from the top...the Pearson is close to that speed..but they aren't there yet.,..


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

how bout this....

When are we going to know what is coming out and when can we order it?


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*mid octoberish*



gjs4 said:


> how bout this....
> 
> When are we going to know what is coming out and when can we order it?


PSE is releasing all the new info to the Regional Sales Managers next week, then Id say 2 to 3 weeks it will be "public" and can order from there. keep in mind you will be waiting for the new bows a little bit! So. MID OCTOBER!!


EB


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

single cam X force

Yea I could definatly dig that:darkbeer:


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

Single Cam X-Force 

I will be ordering mine the day it comes out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowProTN (Jun 11, 2008)

A few weeks ago PSE goofed and posted tune charts for an 09 bow. PSE X-Force Dream Season GX. 
32 7/8" Axle-to-axle
80% Let-off GX Cam
7" Brace height
337-343 IBO

That's a good sounding rig!!


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

I looking for something like this
solo cam 
3.9lb 
IBO Speed: 332-324 
Axle to Axle: 36in 
Brace Height: 6-1/2in 

That would be bow madness:wink:


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

*pics of yet another dream season*

http://forums.pse-archery.com/showthread.php?t=40917


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

archeryxXx said:


> I looking for something like this
> solo cam
> 3.9lb
> IBO Speed: 332-324
> ...


That would be great...i would also like to see in in a 8" brace for field and marked distance...:wink:


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*confirmed once more ya'll*



DFA said:


> I'm placing $$$$ on a single cam around 335 with 80% let-off :darkbeer:
> DFA


if ya'll didn't know it,,,,,this is one of your so called pse insiders. so pse has a single cam x bow with 80% let off and a 335 ibo,,,,and the 335 ibo is with the 80% let off huh ???? thats very fast. what would it be with 65% let off ???? 342 ????


okay steve,,,,you can cut loose with the regs on the 360+ rig. give it up,,,its only a week or two away,,,and pse wont mind the hype it will generate. by letting out the rumours helps to keep the interenst of shooters which brings in more orders. so i dont see why any of the manufactorers dont allow a "leakage" or 2 when they have a bonafide winner coming out.....


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

more info on the pse page...


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)




----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Awesome...can't wait to shoot these babies.

Well done PSE.


----------



## candless (Apr 27, 2006)

nice looking rigs...brother's drooling now


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*?*

anyone want to buy my old x6


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

cool looking bows, looks like 352 is the fastest or am I wrong?


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thanks ArcherWolf.....*

Thanks for the posting, I have been dying to see what's going on...


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

*New Browning bows??*

Anyone seen or heard what they are doing with Browning this year??


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Mossey Oak...*

I have not heard anything about a Team Mossy oak bow this year, anyone know what is going on in that catagory??


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

I've got the skinny on the Browing bows too, just didn't think it was worth the effort.


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

That Bowmadness may be the greatest single cam ever. Looks like it's gonna be my next bow


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

ArcherWolf said:


> I've got the skinny on the Browing bows too, just didn't think it was worth the effort.


Well maybe not to U but others may want a peak...Up until last year the Illusion was the fastest single cam bow on the market and in my opinion the most underated bow for 2008....I would like to see what's going on, thanks!!


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

The Verado is the only new one. They still have the Illusion, Mirage, Rage, Micro Adrenaline, Micro Midas 3, Barracuda, and Discovery. I'm surprised to see the Grand Illusion is missing. 









And for anyone that wants to see the draw force curve on the GX, Madness, and NI cams....


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

*Thanks again...*

Thanks for the info...so the Illusion is unchanged??


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Basically, NO. It still has the Trance Cam but did gain the "Backstop"


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

*More info on the '09 PSE line-up....*

Cool, here is a link to the PSE website with more pics and info....http://forums.pse-archery.com/showthread.php?t=40969


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

archeryhunterME said:


> cool looking bows, looks like 352 is the fastest or am I wrong?


If that 352 IBO is anything like the old xforce's 348 IBO it fairly under rated. I get 350 fps out of my 07' xforce shooting 355 grains at 70# and 28" DL. So don't sweat it too much.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

OUCH
GRRR MAN i want that new dream season!!!! That is sweet 80 percent letoff!!!
Now who wants a 08 dream season hmmmm??????:tongue::wink:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

can't wait to shoot some of these!!!


----------



## MoBOWhunter181 (Jul 2, 2007)

camoman73 said:


> OUCH
> GRRR MAN i want that new dream season!!!! That is sweet 80 percent letoff!!!
> Now who wants a 08 dream season hmmmm??????:tongue::wink:


I do, i'l give ya 100 bucks:tongue:


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

jrip said:


> If that 352 IBO is anything like the old xforce's 348 IBO it fairly under rated. I get 350 fps out of my 07' xforce shooting 355 grains at 70# and 28" DL. So don't sweat it too much.


So U are saying that the '07 X-force IBO's @ 370+???


----------



## Kirch (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not up on my PSE stuff and can't access it from work. Quick question, what are the differences between 2008 & 2009 Dream Season bows? Looks like let off has changed from 70 to 80, anything else. What was the 08 IBO speed? anything else change?


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

The tag team duo of my choice.......MM in black and X7 GX in black.....that's all you need in life.


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*?*

How do americas best bowstrings rank in comparison to others, lets say winners choice? I have never had any experience with them.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

snakervrwyttail said:


> How do americas best bowstrings rank in comparison to others, lets say winners choice? I have never had any experience with them.


Same quality and warranty from what I hear...I have no experiance with them either but sounds like the same basic string to me...


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Bottom line... anything has got to be better than PSE's own stock strings...


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

ArcherWolf said:


> Bottom line... anything has got to be better than PSE's own stock strings...


True, but now I imagine we will pay more for a bow with a set of strings that I will never shoot anyway.....


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

If they have Americas Best Strings, why would you not use them ???


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

Bonehead1 said:


> True, but now I imagine we will pay more for a bow with a set of strings that I will never shoot anyway.....



BH... I can assure you the AB strings are some of the best out there... Have a set on a MM that has virtually 1000's and 1000's of shots on them and they haven't crept a bit.... No worries about these strings... :darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

One word AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

ArcherWolf said:


> If they have Americas Best Strings, why would you not use them ???


Cause I am hooked up really well with Winners Choice...we supply and manufacture the string care kit "bow wax and string cleaner" for them. It would be a slight conflict of interest to use anything else. I am sure ABB is just as good as Winners Choice but I am sure U understand my postition.


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*sounds great*

i'm excited for the new line up.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*



Bonehead1 said:


> Cause I am hooked up really well with Winners Choice...we supply and manufacture the string care kit "bow wax and string cleaner" for them. It would be a slight conflict of interest to use anything else. I am sure ABB is just as good as Winners Choice but I am sure U understand my postition.


I know exactly what you mean.I got ribbed on the pse forum when I got my 80pd 2008 Xforce and took the ABB strings off as soon as it cam out of the box and put a set of my own on.They are good strings but how am I going to go to a shoot with ABB strings and 10 guys there shooting mine...They are good strings though.I am excited to get my hands on one of the new Xs and see what the new cam feels like.


----------



## snakervrwyttail (Jun 3, 2007)

*Another Question*

I got my x force used so I wasn't sure if they charge there true msrp or is it a little lower, any idea on prices this year?


----------



## smokinr1 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Prices*

Has the price for the Dream Season GX or the SS GX been announced does anyone know what retail will be?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

But Gawd they are ugly bow!


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

viperarcher said:


> But Gawd they are ugly bow!


well it's a damn good thing you shoot the best looking bow on earth cause their would be now way U could live with yourself....ukey:

BTW...they make single cams as fast as ur bow.... :wink:


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Bonehead1 said:


> So U are saying that the '07 X-force IBO's @ 370+???


IBO speeds from the factory are normally over rated, but with the xforce some of us are exceeding PSE's IBO rating by significant amounts. And that is without supertuning, we are just setting the bow up correctly. More or less IBO ratings are nothing more than a sales tool, and are worthless for any other purpose.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

jrip said:


> IBO speeds from the factory are normally over rated, but with the xforce some of us are exceeding PSE's IBO rating by significant amounts. And that is without super tuning, we are just setting the bow up correctly. More or less IBO ratings are nothing more than a sales tool, and are worthless for any other purpose.


Well I guess I am just some sub par bozo along with the rest of Team PSE and I should learn how to tune the 100+ X-force bows that I have sold correctly so everybody else can get 20fps more out of their bows as well. You should get a hold of John Sheply immediately and also let him know that his engineers and techs at PSE are not setting up and tuning their bows right either.... :wink: :darkbeer: maybe U could let them in on ur lil :secret:


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Bonehead1 said:


> Well I guess I am just some sub par bozo along with the rest of Team PSE and I should learn how to tune the 100+ X-force bows that I have sold correctly so everybody else can get 20fps more out of their bows as well. You should get a hold of John Sheply immediately and also let him know that his engineers and techs at PSE are not setting up and tuning their bows right either.... :wink: :darkbeer: maybe U could let them in on ur lil :secret:


There is no secret to it, if your arrow is not square with the string then you are wasting A LOT of the bows efficiency. I have seen quite a few xforces that the owners are complaining about not being as fast as PSE claims. On all of them the nock point was 1/4"-1/2" high and they were shooting 10-20 fps slower than than they should be. An arrow square with the string makes for a happy xforce. 

On a side note...there is something weird about my xforce in the fact that it's faster at 28" than it is at 29". 340 fps @28" 335 fps @29" with my 380 grain pro 300's. And that is doing nothing more than changing modules and shooting the same arrow.


----------



## thebeav (Jul 1, 2005)

*nock height*

My 07 and 08 x-force both lined up just to the inside of the timing mark for left and right and they were both about 3/8 of a inch nock high. The first bow was 29 70 shooting beaman realtree 400's and they shot well this way. The second x-force was 28.5 70 with 55-75 pro's and I shot both the limb driver trophy taker and pse phantom rest to confirm that the nock height was the same on all rest's and this is how the bow shot the best for me. I tried shooting the bow with the nock point slightly high and it did not shoot as good for me and the timing on the bow was set dead on. What are you doing to get the bows to shoot with a level nock. By the way I sold my x-force and already have a dream season Gx on order so I will be back to tuning and figuring out what works best on the Gx. I am going to try to shoot the dream season in Bhfs cahmpionships in Vegas this year. Last year I shot the Money maker but I really only shoot two major paper shoots and have a hard time buying a bow for 2 shoots. If the dream season doesnt do it for me I will try the bowmadness xl for a little longer ata, my friend ordered the xl so I will shoot both and go from there. Sure glad to see Pse put good strings on there high end bows and the help of the Back stop string suppressor should make these bows feel awesome.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

thebeav said:


> My 07 and 08 x-force both lined up just to the inside of the timing mark for left and right and they were both about 3/8 of a inch nock high. The first bow was 29 70 shooting beaman realtree 400's and they shot well this way. The second x-force was 28.5 70 with 55-75 pro's and I shot both the limb driver trophy taker and pse phantom rest to confirm that the nock height was the same on all rest's and this is how the bow shot the best for me. I tried shooting the bow with the nock point slightly high and it did not shoot as good for me and the timing on the bow was set dead on. What are you doing to get the bows to shoot with a level nock. By the way I sold my x-force and already have a dream season Gx on order so I will be back to tuning and figuring out what works best on the Gx. I am going to try to shoot the dream season in Bhfs cahmpionships in Vegas this year. Last year I shot the Money maker but I really only shoot two major paper shoots and have a hard time buying a bow for 2 shoots. If the dream season doesnt do it for me I will try the bowmadness xl for a little longer ata, my friend ordered the xl so I will shoot both and go from there. Sure glad to see Pse put good strings on there high end bows and the help of the Back stop string suppressor should make these bows feel awesome.


Set your arrow square with the string using levels. Your nock point should be below buy even with the reference line in the riser and centershot to the inside but even with the reference line of the riser. Now group tune/walk back tune your bow, don't paper tune at all.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

jrip said:


> Set your arrow square with the string using levels. Your nock point should be below buy even with the reference line in the riser and centershot to the inside but even with the reference line of the riser. Now group tune/walk back tune your bow, don't paper tune at all.


I also group tune, walk back etc....but I also get a perfect bullet hole through paper....I would always start with paper to make sure nothing is too crazy.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

smokinr1 said:


> Has the price for the Dream Season GX or the SS GX been announced does anyone know what retail will be?


As scary as it may seem I THINK they are saying msrp is going to be $899!!!


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

badbow148 said:


> They need to put there Browning bows right with the ARs on ice or scrap pile.


My AR 34 is the best bow I have ever shot. I sold a Mathews for one. I have no intention of giving it up unless a better one came out, but no time soon.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Bonehead1 said:


> As scary as it may seem I THINK they are saying msrp is going to be $899!!!


And now I just heard $849...only time will tell!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

PSE just released formal Previews of all their core lines; PSE Pro, PSE mainline, and Browning


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

MSRP is $899... Just got all of our '09 info in the mail.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Shaman said:


> PSE just released formal Previews of all their core lines; PSE Pro, PSE mainline, and Browning


Where's the MoneyMaker :tongue:


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Bonehead1 said:


> I also group tune, walk back etc....but I also get a perfect bullet hole through paper....I would always start with paper to make sure nothing is too crazy.


This maybe but if your arrow is not set square with the string you are giving up a lot of speed and and even more KE. Nock high or low causes the arrow to flex too much at release (moment of inertia) dissipating too much energy. With your arrow set up square with the string your arrow is loaded with all the energy stored by the bow.


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

itchyfinger said:


> Where's the MoneyMaker :tongue:


Last i was told it's still in the line.


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*PSE Prices*

Maybe I missed the prices in one of the posts, but I hear that the Bow Madness single cams are supposed to be "affordable". Does anyone know what the 32" and 36" will be sold for?


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Out West said:


> Maybe I missed the prices in one of the posts, but I hear that the Bow Madness single cams are supposed to be "affordable". Does anyone know what the 32" and 36" will be sold for?


$599 and $699


----------



## Sticks N Strings (Dec 6, 2007)

People just do not want to admit it, but PSE just blew all other bow company's away with this years line. 

Even gotta kids/laides bow IBO'ing at almost 300. I can promise, as soon as we can order one at the shop, she'll have one on the way....... May not even tell'er about it just yet either...........


----------



## powerful1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

why is the pse forum under construction are they coming out with their new line?


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

powerful1992 said:


> why is the pse forum under construction are they coming out with their new line?


Their new line is posted.
They are experiencing technical difficulties.


----------



## Florida Fire (Oct 19, 2008)

*still a bit too early really....*



Robbie101 said:


> People just do not want to admit it, but PSE just blew all other bow company's away with this years line.
> 
> Even gotta kids/laides bow IBO'ing at almost 300. I can promise, as soon as we can order one at the shop, she'll have one on the way....... May not even tell'er about it just yet either...........


as a long time pse fan,,,as well as other companies bows,,,,i personally say it is far too soon to say pse has whooped up on the competition.

from reading what is said about the new darton bow,,,,i might be inclined to say the new darton might be the forerunner to us bowhunters.

as far as "line ups" are concerned,,,,,pse HISTORICALLY has been the leader in this fray . why do i say this ??? well they always have the most COMPREHENSIVE line up of bows. from the newbie or female,or short draw,long draw,speed,target, brace and axle. pse puts together a line up from A-Z. this is rather indisputable but simply does not make them the BEST bow company or the most SUCCESSFUL one. its just their motive of operation,,,,a bow for everyone.

i personally look at the top line hunting bow on each company. thats what interests me. in years past pse has not been bashful in asking price of their bows. even @ $849-$899 thats UPPER END money for a bow. then to consider that the pse bows of old,,,as in LAST year even,,,came with elastic bands for strings. so you HAVE to add an additonal $125 for a full set of strings and then to retune and time. that sort of hurts.

but the x-force 6 despite having to change out the strings in full,,,,STILL in my book is the top hunting bow,,,as of 2008. now this newer one for 09,,,we'll see what comes up against it. pearson is screaming mad speed as is darton. elite is still there,,,and bowtech should be getting over the abomination they produced with the 82nd and it should be straitened out this year. i wish i had WAITED a year to buy the 82nd now. 

i cannt see how a bow can be useful when the string catch is ABOVE the nocking point. it looks like darton is doing this now and bowtech relented. i feel it wise to place the string stop below nocking point. for those of us who use a brass nock and even a kisser,,,,when you have the string stop above nocking point,,,,,your string accesories FLY off the string. they wont stay on. you HAVE to use a loop,,,and have to not use a kisser,,,which i like having when i get all bundled up in winter hunting for a better reference point.

i think when it is all said and done,,,all these new speed/hunting bows will help us ALL. bottomline WE the archer ALL win !!! we get awesome performance. we just pick which company we want to shoot. because we CHOOSE a specific company,,,does not mean it is a better bow per se,,,,just a better bow to US who chose it. they all seem to rock based on the stats of ibo that are posted. i think most companies these days have their bows come in real close to posted ibo's because it wont take long before people will spread the word. the day and age of this internet can KILL a awesome bow based on its over stated ibo speeds. the bow could be a deadly hunter,,,but is over inflated by 15-20 fps and the word will spread like wildfire this day and age. the companies know this now. there is not much wiggle room for the companies to sell us a bill of goods. the word spreads to easily and will kill off sales more then anything else.

good luck this year. i am still hoping for a 375 ibo bow from someone by the time january rolls around. if not,,,i'll keep my x-6 and my 82nd.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

your all crazy. ill take the money maker with the solo cam at 285-290 fps and shoot ur brains out all day long. you can take your non forgiving bow that cracks an arrow at 350 and wound all the deer you want that just make it easier for me. if your that worried about speed maybe you should see a doctor cause your wife/girlfriend said you need to slow it down


----------



## Florida Fire (Oct 19, 2008)

*i never had any issues*



MR get greedy said:


> your all crazy. ill take the money maker with the solo cam at 285-290 fps and shoot ur brains out all day long. you can take your non forgiving bow that cracks an arrow at 350 and wound all the deer you want that just make it easier for me. if your that worried about speed maybe you should see a doctor cause your wife/girlfriend said you need to slow it down


i seemed to never have any issues. are you speaking about your own self ???? i have found ZERO out as far as how foregiving the x-force 6 is. it slings a broadhead like a dart out to 60 yards on my bow. how can i argue with that ???

ofcourse i am not at 350 fps either. i shoot a 430 grain arrow @ 305 fps,,,rather pedestrian speed,,,,but rather outrageous kinetic energy (88 foot pounds). i am seeing critters basically get blown off their feet upon getting hit thru the shoulder,,,much similiar to my old 80 pound bows and i am only shooting 70 pounds.

i never shot the money maker,,,and from what i understand its a devastating target bow. i just am not a target shooter. i am not sure if anyone is hunting with a money maker,,,but i would guess there is. to me it might be a bit too long for treestand hunting this day and age. granted in years past a 41 inch bow was considered short. remember those days ???? bows were regularly 43 inches. now they are almost HALF the length,,,and people complain about a bow thats 37 inches as being too long.....even myself. but yet i remember those bows and doing well with them.

so i will personally say its all relative to the person and what the person has grown acclimated to. i can shoot a 80 pound bow all day long,,,not break a sweat,,,and not even strain a muscle in my shoulder. but then again,,,i regularly lift weights and can rep 185 pounds seated press over my head and bench press 300 pounds. dont make me any different,,,its just i am acclimated to weighty things. its like running. who will run longer,,,they guy who doesn't train to run or the guy who trains 4-5 times a week ????


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

PSE, and a lot of the other manufacturers, are getting out of hand with their prices!! $899 for a bow is ridiculous. I hope their sales go through the floor this year!! Just like the price of oil, there is a breaking point for these as well. I wish the bow community would wake up and quit buying these outrageously priced bows, and maybe the prices would come down. It might be different if they could hold their value for more than 15 minutes.:thumbs_do


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

cbp455 said:


> PSE, and a lot of the other manufacturers, are getting out of hand with their prices!! $899 for a bow is ridiculous.


Supply and Demand.
For everyone saying the prices are too high, someone is buying that level of bow. PSE does better than most offering mid and entry level lines. 
Want the Ferrari of archery, expect to pay those prices.

I'll never be able to afford a Italian sports car, but I'll be sporting an X-Force soon. The B.E.S.T. grip works for me, and now with 80% LO and Custom Level Strings. Whoohoooo.


----------



## cb4128 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Dream Season...*

When are these things coming out? I have called all the dealers in my area and no one knows when they are even shipping out from PSE or the price! I live in DFW btw...


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

They have been shipping for over two weeks :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## Florida Fire (Oct 19, 2008)

*worse then that even*



cbp455 said:


> PSE, and a lot of the other manufacturers, are getting out of hand with their prices!! $899 for a bow is ridiculous. I hope their sales go through the floor this year!! Just like the price of oil, there is a breaking point for these as well. I wish the bow community would wake up and quit buying these outrageously priced bows, and maybe the prices would come down. It might be different if they could hold their value for more than 15 minutes.:thumbs_do


to top off the $899 retail price,,,,,try adding in a set of prestretched custom strings.....now we are in excess of $1,000 for a bare bow.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

Florida Fire said:


> to top off the $899 retail price,,,,,try adding in a set of prestretched custom strings.....now we are in excess of $1,000 for a bare bow.


They come with custom strings now...that's one of the reasons the price has gone up....


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

The price went up $50. For the $50 increase you get $120.00 custom presretched string and cable, $25.00 "Back Stop" string suppressor, new camo, and the new GX cam which is faster and has 80% let-off.
Not a bad deal for $50.00 :darkbeer:
DFA


----------



## ArcheryMachine (Apr 20, 2003)

Wait for the 09 Mathews. It will set the bar again on pricing.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

From what I've seen the PSE is the best out for 09. They took a solid foundation and made things better in the X-Force line. I think the new cam that claims level nock travel in all mods will help with what Beav and Bonehead as well as I have discovered on all the X6 and X7 bows, they tune inside and nock high and they also like a little lighter spined arrow...
The letoff is nice for hunting and I don't have to put a new set of strings and a supressor on the bow right away... just put my limbdriver and sight on and tune it. I think the BowMadness Bow with the single cam is going to be a good bow too, great speeds for a single cam.
I should be able to shoot most of them next week and I'll report back. As of right now I'm getting an all back X-6 or X-7 to go with my Black and Camo custom X-6 I had built for a hunting bow this year.
Also, their accessories have made a good jump this year. Their new sights and stabilizers look very good. The apparell as well is the best I've seen. 
Everyone owes it to themselves to go into their local PSE Pro Shop and take a look at the 09 Catalog.


----------



## powerful1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

THEY CAME OUT TODAY wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

anyone shooting a 09 yet and have pics?I have seen the 09 dreamseason on here but thats about it.I know someone has a new 09 pse by now.I am patiently waiting for mine to come in to finish up the season with it.


----------



## powerful1992 (Oct 13, 2008)

I can't wait to get my bowmadeness or treestand gx; i may go with the Bowmadeness though


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a X-Force 7 coming in black. 
Only have had it ordered for about a week, hopefully it will be here in a couple more weeks.


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

*Shot the 09's yesterday*

My thoughts,

Like the new cams on the XForce with the higher letoff, they seem to have a little more valley too but the wall is not as solid as the HF cams. The America's Best Bow Strings look well put together with good servings. They also shortened the draw length's up a bit and it' looks like the bows are still faster as advertised. The X-6 I shot with a 352 gr arrow at 29" and 60 lbs was shooting 320 with a loop and peep.

The Bowmadness Bows are also great, the cams are smooth and the bows are fast and quiet. Here's what we got through the chrono with them all bows set at 60 lbs (that's what they had, no 70's for demos) with same 352 gr arrow, loop and peep installed. 30" draw
BowMadness (32" ATA) was shooting 299 fps
BowMadness XL (36" ATA) was shooting 305 fps
Really liked both of these bows but would opt for the XL at my Draw length.

The new Chaos kids bow is impressive to say the least too (basically a mini X-Force for the kids)


----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

Bugle'm In said:


> The new Chaos kids bow is impressive to say the least too (basically a mini X-Force for the kids)


That Bow should go over huge this year.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Florida Fire (Oct 19, 2008)

*pse*

what's been going on with pse this year ??? first off their website has been done for about a month or so. then i dont hear anything about their bows hitting the market place yet. 

is the new x-force 6 with the 20" bling bling cams (exaggerating) out where you can go and shoot one or atleast draw it back and get a feel for how it holds ???

is this newer x force 6 better then the former x6 bow with 70% let off ??? i am looking for some comparisons. i own the x6 from 2006 and am trying to figure out if its worth it ot upgrade to the new x6 or if by doing so i'd be actually DOWNGRADING.

whats the dope on the bow from anyone please. thanks.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Florida Fire said:


> what's been going on with pse this year ??? first off their website has been done for about a month or so. then i dont hear anything about their bows hitting the market place yet.


Forums were down for 2 weeks for upgrade and clean up.

Pro Series
Main Line


----------

